Ask HN: Is S3 down? - bradddd
======
daiquiric
I'm in Boston, and one of our IT guys reports "problems across the East
coast... Reports of a fire in NY that's had an effect on multiple Tier 1
ISPs." It's affecting multiple services for us - not just S3.

Can't find the news sources he's pulling from, though...

------
justinlink
We're having issues with packet loss between S3 and EC2 (US-EAST) this morning
for at least the last hour or so.

It might be someone else in the pipe between our office (pennsylvania, comcast
ISP) and AWS because I've only had one customer (Boston) report any problems
so far.

~~~
bradddd
Good call. We're on Comcast in Boston. No issues switching to a different ISP.

~~~
justinlink
Thanks - your response clears part of that. Our Boston customer was feeling it
way before we did and appears much worse for them.

------
bradddd
I can log in to the Management Console, but I'm having issues downloading from
buckets in US-East.

